# Seiner fishing lights



## martinfish (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi. Can anyone tell me what lights should be shown by a Danish / anchor seiner and a Scottish seiner / fly dragger. The colregs seem to imply that it should be red over white while setting the gear and green over white when hauling. Is this the case?


----------



## bon/ami (Mar 14, 2007)

Red over white seiners. Green over white trawlers.


----------



## martinfish (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for that


----------

